# كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!



## challenger (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*أخوتي الأحباء هو الموضوع باين من العنوان !

كراهية محمد هل تدخل جهنم ؟ هل هي خطأ ؟  

المسيح قال ( أحبوا أعدائكم ، باركوا لاعنيكم ، صلوا للمسيئين لكم )

و أنا أصلي يوميا ً لأن يرعاني الله و ينور قلبي و أن يبقى يسوع متربعا ً على قلبي !

لكن المصيبة أنني سريع الغضب و سرعان ما أهدأ ! 

و الشيء الوحيد الذي يشعرني بالحزن هو كراهية محمد ! 

لكن ليس بيدي صدقوني فكلما أتذكر أن أهلي و أخوتي و أحب اصدقائي سيدخلون جهنم بسببه أشعر بحقد كبير و كراهية لا تحملها الجبال !

وربما لاحظتم ذلك بمواضيعي في قسم الحوار الإسلامي !

فما الصح ؟ 

سلام المسيح .*


----------



## الكنيسة العربية (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

حبيبى الكراهية شىء وحش والمسيح نهى عنها بقولة احبوا اعدائكم كل اللى اقدر اقولة صلى الر الرب يسوع وحط الموضوع دا امامة وهو اللى يتصرف معك قولة انا كاسر وصيتك فى الحتة دى يا الله يسوع المسيح قولى اعمل اية سمعت مرة خادم بيقول اربط اى شىء معطل للبكرة وحطة امام الرب وقولة دا مش مخلينى اتمتع بيك وافرح بيك وهو حيخلصك منة لان يستطيع كل شىء ولا يعثر علية امر


----------



## zirox_2010 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نحن لا نكره المسيحين (عامة)
ولكن نكره الذين يسبون ديننا ورسولنا الكريم
ندعوكم بالحسنى فتردون علينا بالسيئه
ولكن عموما ليس هناك  كراهيه كبيره لأنكم اهل كتاب ونحن أهل قرآن


----------



## yes_its_me (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

تكره  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لانه جاء بدين الحق 



> لكن ليس بيدي صدقوني فكلما أتذكر أن أهلي و أخوتي و أحب اصدقائي سيدخلون جهنم بسببه أشعر بحقد كبير و كراهية لا تحملها الجبال !



هذه  هى  الحقيقه يا تشالينجر ستعرفها  يوم لا ينفع الندم ....


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

جالنجر صح محمد ماعندو اشي منيح حتى واحد ممكن يحبو على اساسو 


انت لا تحبو .. صعبة كتير هاي .. بس لا تكرهو .. شوف يعني هلاء صدام ادي مأذيني و ماذي الشعب العراقي .. بس انا مابكرهو .. و هو ما عندو اييييي شي منيح .. بس انا مابكرهو .. بس انو ما بحبو و هيك 

حاول  تخلي شعورك تجاه محمد هيك يصير .. لئن الكره و الغضب هاد حتى تقيل عل نفس و القلب انو يشيلو 

و انت لا تنسى انو محمد هوة انسان اتولد طفل برئ بس الشيطان هوة اللي سيطر عليه بعدين
مو هوة الشيطان بنفسو فعليا .. ف انت ريلاكس و عيد تفكيرك و حاول ما تكرهو anymore

يسوع يباركك جالنجر ..


----------



## challenger (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*أخي الحبيب ليث الضاري ! *

*مفيش داعي للشتائم ! تأكد ثم ألقي التهمة !*
*يسوع المسيح قضى أربعين يوم صائما ً ثم جاء الشيطان ليجربه !*

*يعني يجربه ليس ليسيطر عليه !! على كل حال المسيح طرد الشيطان طردة و قال إليك عني يا شيطان !. *

*و أنت ربما لا تعلم فهذا عذر أما إن كنت تعلم فيا للمصيبة !*


----------



## challenger (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



الكنيسة العربية قال:


> حبيبى الكراهية شىء وحش والمسيح نهى عنها بقولة احبوا اعدائكم كل اللى اقدر اقولة صلى الى الرب يسوع وحط الموضوع دا امامة وهو اللى يتصرف معك قولة انا كاسر وصيتك فى الحتة دى يا الله يسوع المسيح قولى اعمل اية سمعت مرة خادم بيقول اربط اى شىء معطل للبكرة وحطة امام الرب وقولة دا مش مخلينى اتمتع بيك وافرح بيك وهو حيخلصك منة لان يستطيع كل شىء ولا يعثر علية امر



*سلام المسيح أخي الحبيب الكنيسة العربية :

كلامك منطقي للغاية أنا متأكد أن كراهيته إثم كبير لأن كسر لقواعد المحبة !

لكن التصرفات التي تصرفها مؤذية و دينه دين تجبر و كبرياء و قتل و دماء و تطهير للجسد دون القلب !

يعني آذى كثيرين !!

على كل حال كلامك جميل جدا ً .. جدا ً .. جدا ً.. و يشعرني بالراحة و الطمأنينة !

شكرا ً حبيبي .*


----------



## challenger (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



zirox_2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> نحن لا نكره المسيحين (عامة)
> ولكن نكره الذين يسبون ديننا ورسولنا الكريم
> ندعوكم بالحسنى فتردون علينا بالسيئه
> ولكن عموما ليس هناك  كراهيه كبيره لأنكم اهل كتاب ونحن أهل قرآن



*سلام أخي الحبيب  zirox_2010 :

نحن من يحبكم لا أنتم !! و من فيض المحبة نكلمكم أن تتوبوا لله .

نحن لا نشتم محمد بل نصف تصرفاته ! مجرد وصف و هل هذا خطأ ؟ 

على كل حال ربنا يديم المحبة إن كنتم صادقين .*


----------



## challenger (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



ليث ضـاري قال:


> *أوافق بشدة ... كل من يكره رسول الله محمد - ويموت على ذلك - سوف يدخل جهنم خالدا مخلدا فيها*




*أنت محق !! الموت على الكراهية تدخل جهنم ! *
*لأنها ليست صفة المؤمن بالله !*




*ربنا يسامحك أخي الحبيب ! هو السؤال عيب !*


----------



## challenger (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> جالنجر صح محمد ماعندو اشي منيح حتى واحد ممكن يحبو على اساسو
> 
> 
> انت لا تحبو .. صعبة كتير هاي .. بس لا تكرهو ..



*سلام الرب يسوع أختي الحبيبة عاشقة دجلة :
أهي دي المعادلة الصعبة !! يعني وضعتي يدك على الجرح .*





عاشقة دجلة قال:


> حاول  تخلي شعورك تجاه محمد هيك يصير .. لئن الكره و الغضب هاد حتى تقيل عل نفس و القلب انو يشيلو ..



*صدقت يا اختي !!! فعلا ً ثقيل .. ثقيل .. ثقيل ... جدا ً .*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> و انت لا تنسى انو محمد هوة انسان اتولد طفل برئ بس الشيطان هوة اللي سيطر عليه بعدين
> مو هوة الشيطان بنفسو فعليا .. ف انت ريلاكس و عيد تفكيرك و حاول ما تكرهو anymore



*أيضا ً تحليلك رائع !! كأنك تقرأين أفكاري و تكتبيها !!

فعلا ً هو الذنب ليس ذنبه ! و أكيد الشيطان لعب دور !!

على كل حال سأجرب الصلاة و سأحاول الكتابة بلغة الوصف في مواضيعي الحوارية و لله الأمر .*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> يسوع يباركك جالنجر ..



*سلام المسيح و ربنا يقوي إيمانك أكثر و أكثر .*


----------



## Tabitha (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

أنا أيضاً بإنتظار إجابة لهذا السؤال .... 

كراهية الشيطان تدخل جهنم !!!


----------



## challenger (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



Anestas!a قال:


> أنا أيضاً بإنتظار إجابة لهذا السؤال ....
> 
> كراهية الشيطان تدخل جهنم !!!




*تشبيهك له صحيح أخي الحبيب Anestas!a :

يعني مش بإيدي لما بقرأ سيرته أشعر بالكره ! و الإستغراب الشديد جدا ً .. جدا ً !! ليس من المعقول أن يكون هذا بشر !

كنت أرى الغزوات بطولات 
و القتل و الفتوحات حد عادل 
و الزنى مع اكثر من وحدة ( 4 نساء ) حلال 
و القرآن كتاب قوي ، متين .. لمهاجمة أعدائه بألفاظ قوية ( وسخة )



أما الآن فلا !! و كأن أطهر ماء في الأرض غسل قلبي و ليس جسدي !



لكن الشكر و الحمد لك يا رب . . . الشكر و الحمد لك يا رب .. . . الشكر و الحمد لك يا رب . . . الشكر و الحمد لك يا رب . . . الشكر و الحمد لك يا رب . . . الشكر و الحمد لك يا رب  !*


----------



## Coptic Man (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



challenger قال:


> *أخوتي الأحباء هو الموضوع باين من العنوان !*
> 
> *كراهية محمد هل تدخل جهنم ؟ هل هي خطأ ؟ *
> 
> ...


 
سلام المسيح اخي الحبيب challenger

انا ها ارد عليك بحاجة واحدة بس

محمد لا يستحق الا الشفقة لاتستعجب 

عندما يعتريك الشعور بالغضب الشديد والكراهية علي محمد تذكر انه في عذاب ابدي الي ابد الابدين جحيم ابدي لانهاية له وعذاب ملهوش حدود يتخطي المفاهيم البشرية 

تذكر ذلك سوف تشعر بالحزن لاجله لانه فاقد الرجاء معدوم الحيلة في عذاب ابدي تذكر كل هذا وسوف تجد شعور الغضب والكراهية الذي بداخلك تبدد الي حد ما 

واذا استمر معك اصرخ الي الرب ان يعينك فهو يسمع صوتك دائما

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Tabitha (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



Coptic Man قال:


> سلام المسيح اخي الحبيب challenger
> 
> انا ها ارد عليك بحاجة واحدة بس
> 
> ...



شكراا اخونا *Coptic Man* لإني كنت فعلا بإنتظار الإجابة مع الأخ الحبيب *challenger*


----------



## Coptic Man (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



Anestas!a قال:


> شكراا اخونا *Coptic Man* لإني كنت فعلا بإنتظار الإجابة مع الأخ الحبيب *challenger*


 
العفو يا انستازيا

واتمني اكون قدرت اساعدكم ولو بجزء يسير


----------



## dede2000 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

موضوعك يا challenger جامد بجد لانى بردة بحس زيك بالظبط انت كأنك قولت اللى انا حاسة بية والمصيبة انى لما بدات ادخل مواقع مسيحية واقرا راى المسلمين عننا ومدى كرههم وطريقتهم اللى بيسالوا بيها وهما مش فاهميين والكذب الفظيع اللى عايشين فية فى موضوع التسامح والمحبة وانهم مش بيشتموا فينا والكلام اللى معرفش ازاى هما مقتنعين بية كاننا مش بنفهم بيخلينى بردة مش عارفة مكرهوش ومش عارفة اكون زى السيد المسيح فى  (حبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم وصلوا لاجل اللذيد يسيئوا اليكم ) بس اكيد هحاول ........ واشكرا بجد على الموضوع دة


----------



## dede2000 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

انا اكيد مش قصدى اكون زى المسح انا قصدى انفذ وصيايا وكلام اللة ... وصلواتكم معايا


----------



## challenger (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*وصلتني رسالة أن السؤال للحذف !!

شكرا ً .

صاير فينا زي مركز الفتاوى ! الكلام المش عاجبنا بنحذفه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

هو مجرد شعور و قناعة إيمانية ، لكن الراغب بالحذف ظن أنني أدعو لمحبة الشيطان الأكبر .

سلام الرب .​*


----------



## fredyyy (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*غير مسيحي 
ولكن نحن لا نكره سيدنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم لانه رسول من عند ربنا *

*أذكر لي في سطور قليلة تعاليم .... من لا تكرهه

لكي يكون الأمر واضح ... ولا تكون مسميات فقط*


----------



## Ramzi (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

فعلا ً يا جماعة .. احنى ممكن انه نكرة محمد ... وممكن هاد الكرة يكون عصيان لوصايا الله .....

يعني محمد مش بس رح يودي المسلمين للجحيم .. و انما قد يجرنا معه ....

الله يستر


----------



## أبو الحارث (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



مرحبا،،

بعد قرائتي لمشاركاتكم أحب أن أعقب بعدة نقاط:

*أولا:*
نحن لم نتعلم من محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إلا مكارم الأخلاق؛ كبر الوالدين والإحسان إلى الجار والوفاء وصلة الرحم والحرص على الخير والصدق والأمانة وطاعة المسؤول والتواضع والكثير الكثير مما لا يحصى من أخلاق حبيبي وقرة عيني النبي العظيم محمد -عليه أفضل الصلاة و أتم التسليم- أسأل الله أن يجمعني أنا وكل من يؤمن به في الفردوس الأعلى. اللهم آمين. فلماذا تكرهون إنسانا عظيما يتصف بمثل هذه الصفات؟

*ثانيا:*
قد تكونون بنيتم رأيكم هذا بناءً على كلام قاله  عنه بعض من لا يحبه، أليس كذلك! جربوا مرة أن تقرأوا كتابا في سيرته من أوله إلى آخره لمؤلف أحب هذا الرجل وأنصفه.

*ثالثا:*
هناك من غير المسلمين من شهد لهذا الرجل العظيم بحسن خلقه ونقاء سيرته وطهر سمعته، وهم ليسوا ممن آمن به أو اتبعه! فلماذا قالوا ذلك؟ الجواب: هو أنهم قرأوا سيرته بإنصاف.


سعيد بأن أسمع منكم.


----------



## نرمين فوذخ (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

ليه بتقولو كده على سيد البشرية  فالرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم اول من سيفتح ابواب الجنة


----------



## ekram (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> جالنجر صح محمد ماعندو اشي منيح حتى واحد ممكن يحبو على اساسو
> 
> 
> انت لا تحبو .. صعبة كتير هاي .. بس لا تكرهو .. شوف يعني هلاء صدام ادي مأذيني و ماذي الشعب العراقي .. بس انا مابكرهو .. و هو ما عندو اييييي شي منيح .. بس انا مابكرهو .. بس انو ما بحبو و هيك
> ...



اولا وقبل كل شيء احب اقولك ان اللي  بتتكلمي عنو ده محمد  عليه الصلاة والسلام اغلى من نور عنينا ..ومش من حقك تتكلمي عنو بالطريقة دي مراعاة لشعور الاخرين..عيبب كده يعني احنا مش ينفع نتكلم عن المسيح بالطريقة دي لان ديننا مش يسمح بكده  ولان احنا  اساسا بنحبو لانو نبي من انبياء الله سبحانه وتعالى..

بليييز اتعلمي شوية تتكلمي باحترام ودي مش طريقة للمناقشة على فكرة

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل​


----------



## أبو الحارث (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



تحياتي الطيبة للجميع،،،
أما بعد،،

فهذا بعض ما قاله غير المسلمين في النبي محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم:

يقول الكاتب "مونتجومرى وات" في كتابه "محمد في مكة" ما نصه:*

"إن استعداد هذا الرجل لتحمل الاضطهاد من أجل معتقداته، والطبيعة الأخلاقية السامية لمن آمنوا به واتبعوه واعتبروه سيدا وقائدا لهم، إلى جانب عظمة إنجازاته المطلقة، كل ذلك يدل على العدالة والنزاهة المتأصلة في شخصه. فافتراض أن محمدا مدع افتراض يثير مشاكل أكثر ولا يحلها. بل إنه لا توجد شخصية من عظماء التاريخ الغربيين لم تنل التقدير اللائق بها مثل ما فعل بمحمد" انتهى.

ويقول "لومارتان" في كتابه "تاريخ تركيا":*

"إذا كانت الضوابط التي نقيس بها عبقرية الإنسان هي سمو الغاية والنتائج المذهلة لذلك رغم قلة الوسيلة، فمن ذا الذي يجرؤ أن يقارن أيا من عظماء التاريخ الحديث بالنبي محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) في عبقريته؟ فهؤلاء المشاهير قد صنعوا الأسلحة وسنوا القوانين وأقاموا الإمبراطوريات. فلم يجنوا إلا أمجادا بالية لم تلبث أن تحطمت بين ظهرانَيْهم. لكن هذا الرجل محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) لم يقد الجيوش ويسن التشريعات ويقم الإمبراطوريات ويحكم الشعوب ويروض الحكام فقط، وإنما قاد الملايين من الناس فيما كان يعد ثلث العالم حينئذ. ليس هذا فقط، بل إنه قضى على الأنصاب والأزلام والأديان والأفكار والمعتقدات الباطلة" انتهى كلامه.

ويقول "بوسورث سميث" في كتابه "محمد والمحمدية":*

"لقد كان محمد قائدا سياسيا وزعيما دينيا في آن واحد. لكن لم تكن لديه عجرفة رجال الدين، كما لم تكن لديه فيالق مثل القياصرة. ولم يكن لديه جيوش مجيشة أو حرس خاص أو قصر مشيد أو عائد ثابت. إذا كان لأحد أن يقول إنه حكم بالقدرة الإلهية فإنه محمد، لأنه استطاع الإمساك بزمام السلطة دون أن يملك أدواتها ودون أن يسانده أهلها". انتهى.


(1) مونتجومرى وات، من كتاب "محمد في مكة"، 1953، صفحة 52.
(2) لومارتان من كتاب "تاريخ تركيا"، باريس، 1854، الجزء 11، صفحة 276-277.
(3) بوسورث سميث، من كتاب "محمد والمحمدية"، لندن 1874، صفحة 92.


----------



## ستيفان العراقي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

كيف تتكلمون هكذا شاهدوا ما يفعله المسلمون في السعودية

من سب وشتم للمسيحيين وتشويه تعاليم الدين المسسيحي فبمجرد رؤية الصليب تنهار اعصابهم

ايريدون منا ان نقابلهم بالبرود ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ستيفان العراقي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

صراحة ان المسيح قال سياتي بعدي انبياء دجالين ولم يقول ان هناك نبي بعدي هذا كلام الانجيل والانجيل كلام الله


----------



## fredyyy (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*نرمين فوذخ
ليه بتقولو كده على سيد البشرية ........اول من سيفتح ابواب الجنة* 

*ماذا فعل ليكون سيد البشرية !!

ومن أعطاه مفاتيح الجنة !!

للعلم الجنة ذهبت مع الطوفان ولم تظهر مرة أخرى

إذاً أنتِ تسعين وراء سراب ( لا وجود له )

وهل يمنعني الله وأنا على الأرض من الزنا مع واحدة

ثم يعطيني 40 حورية لأزني بهم أمام عرشة (إذا صح وصف الحنة)

هل يمنعني عن النجاسة هنا ... وأفعلها في محضره !!

 مت 22:30 
 لانهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء

إذاً لا ذكر للعلاقة الجسدية بعد رحيل الانسان من الأرض

هذة أقوال المسيح الطاهرة.*


----------



## challenger (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



أبو الحارث قال:


> مرحبا،،
> 
> بعد قرائتي لمشاركاتكم أحب أن أعقب بعدة نقاط:
> 
> ...



*أخي الحبيب أبو الحارث :
هي المشكلة في ما تظنه مكارم الاخلاق !!!
كبر الوالدين و الإحسان الى الجار هم الوحيدتان اللتان يشكر عليهما !
أما 
الوفاء وصلة الرحم والحرص على الخير والصدق والأمانة وطاعة المسؤول والتواضع ....
فكلها مطعون بها !!!!!! لا بل شوهها 
فالوفاء فقط للمسلم
صلة الرحم .... تزوج من زوجة ابنه بالتبني و تبرأ من أولاده 
الحرص على الخير .... أي خير ؟
الصدق .... حلل الكذب بثلاث حالات 
الأمانة ... أي أمانة ؟
طاعة المسؤول .... من أجل القتل و ذبح الأبرياء !
التواضع ... أي تواضع ؟ *



أبو الحارث قال:


> *ثانيا:*
> قد تكونون بنيتم رأيكم هذا بناءً على كلام قاله  عنه بعض من لا يحبه، أليس كذلك! جربوا مرة أن تقرأوا كتابا في سيرته من أوله إلى آخره لمؤلف أحب هذا الرجل وأنصفه.



*أخي ... هي المشكلة في كتاب السيرة أيضا ً !!!*




أبو الحارث قال:


> سعيد بأن أسمع منكم.



*أنا لست سعيد بأن أسمع منكم إزدواجية و كلام بجانب واحد !


يا رب .. يا يسوع ..
إلمس بدمك قلوب المسلمين ، نور بصيرتهم قبل فوات الأوان حيث لا ينفع ندم و لا صرير أسنان .

آمين يا يسوع أنت القائل ( إسألوا تعطوا ، إطلبوا تجدوا ، إقرعوا يفتح لكم ) *


----------



## challenger (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



Ramzi قال:


> فعلا ً يا جماعة .. احنى ممكن انه نكرة محمد ... وممكن هاد الكرة يكون عصيان لوصايا الله .....
> 
> يعني محمد مش بس رح يودي المسلمين للجحيم .. و انما قد يجرنا معه ....
> 
> الله يستر



*ربنا يبارك فيك أخي رمزي :

هو ده الخوف الذي ينتابني تماما ً !

مفروض ابن النور أن يكون نسخة عن المسيح أخلاقيا ً على الأقل !

و لن يقدر لكن الرب يقول ( كونوا كاملين كما أن أباكم السماوي كامل )

و الكمال في محبة محمد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

أنا لن أحبه أبدا ً !! بتعرفوا ليه !!

لأنني كنت أصلي عملا ً بنصيحة أحد الأخوة الأحباء لكنني كلما ذكرت إسم ( محمد ) أشعر بقبضة و كأن الرب يفارقني ! 

أرجو عدم حذف السؤال من المشرفين ! عايز افهم الحل بإيه ؟*


----------



## fredyyy (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*أخي الحبيب challenger*

*لاتخاف من الظلمة ولا من المُظلمين ولا من ظلامهم 

لأن هذة فائدة النور انه يضئ الظلمة 

إننا لا نكره المظلمين ... لكن نكره أفكارهم المظلمة ... لانها تقودهم للهلاك

 مت 5:14  انتم نور العالم

إفرح لأنك تُنير للعالم ... وصلي لتنقشع الظلمة من قلوب الأشرار 

بقوة من أنار لنا الحياة والخلود*


----------



## أبو الحارث (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



مرحبا بالجميع،،

إن ما تقوله يا challenger يؤكد كلامي إذ أني مصر إلى الآن أنك لم تقرأ ولا لمرة واحدة سيرة هذا الرجل العظيم بإنصاف وتجرد، بل تكتفي بترديد ما يلقنك إياه من هو أكبر منك. هل تقبل أنت أن استدل عليك بإنجيل برنابا مثلا؟ أو أن أواجهك بعقيدة آريوس الموحد؟ طبعا لا! لأنك ستقول لي حينها: أنا لا أعترف بهذا أصلا. فكيف تستدل به علي يا أبا الحارث؟ -وهذا ما تفعلوه حضراتكم-

و أنا أقول لك: إن كل هذه الإتهامات الباطلة والمزاعم الكاذبة أساسها واحد من اثنين:
إما نصوص باطلة عندنا لا نعترف فيها أصلا(كمثال انجيل برنابا عندكم).
أو فهم قاصر لبعض النصوص والروايات الصحيحة ولكن؛ من يفسرها ويشرحها لكم يريدكم أن تفهموها على هواه.


----------



## zirox_2010 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



challenger قال:


> *سلام أخي الحبيب  zirox_2010 :
> 
> نحن من يحبكم لا أنتم !! و من فيض المحبة نكلمكم أن تتوبوا لله .
> 
> ...


للأسف كل ماتعرفوه عن (سيد الخلق)
هو كذب 
فالاحاديث التى تؤتون بها لا تتوافق مع القرآن الكريم
والذى لا يتوافق مع القرآن الكريم لا يكون حديثا صحيحا
او يضرب به عرض الحائط ,أما موضوع المحبه فنحن نحب من يحبنا
ونكره من يكرهنا ويكره رسولنا 
نحن ندعوكم الى التوبه الى الله
وأنتم تدعوننا الى التوبه اللى الله
والله هو الذى سيفصل بيننا يوم القيامه

تحياتى لك أخى


----------



## fredyyy (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*أبو الحارث

لا يوجد على وجه الأرض أعظم مما نتحدث عنه الآن وهو

المسيح ... الذي سرور قلـب الله بـه

المسيح ... الذي عبّر غضـب الله عـنا.

المسيح ... الذي البحر والريـح يُطيعانه

المسيح ... الذي مات لكي يعطينا الحياة

المسيح ... الذي حــررنا من سلـطة إبليس

المسيح ... الذي هو الله الظـاهر في الجسـد

المسيح ... الذي لم يمرض يوماَ بل إنتهر المرض 

المسيح ... الذي له السلطان على الأرواح الشريرة

المسيح ... الذي يحرر من عبودتة السـيجارة والإدمان

المسيح ... الخـالق أعـين للعميـان فيبصـروا نور الخــلاص 

المسيح ... المغير شاول من قتـال للنـاس لمن ينقذ من القتل

المسيح ... الذي به كان كل شئ وبغيره لم يكن شيئاً ممـا كـان

المسيح ... الكائن قبل كل الدهور والذي سيأتي وسيملك الى الأبد

المسيح ... الذي ستسجد له كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض


سؤال : هل تُفضل أن تتبع من مات بالحمى ... أم من يشفي من الحمى ؟

لا أريد إجابة ... لكن إحتفظ بها في قلبك (أحكم بإنصاف كقولك)*


----------



## fredyyy (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*xpress2004*

*اليِّ بيطلَّع لسانه بنضربه على إيده ونقوله عيب كده يا ولد

اتعلم الإحترام كي نناقش مشاركتك*


----------



## أبو الحارث (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



تقول: "المسيح ... الذي مات لكي يعطينا الحياة" انتهى.

وأنا أسألك: هل تعبد إلها وأنت تعتقد أنه مات في يوم من الأيام؟

شكراَ.


----------



## fredyyy (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*zirox_2010
أما موضوع المحبه فنحن نحب من يحبنا*
*
المسيح قال :
متى :46:5 
 لانه ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فاي اجر لكم.اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون ذلك.

مت 44:5 
 واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم.

شوف كلام المسيح حلو إذاي

بنحب حتى الأعداء .... وإنت مش عدو  أنت جاري وزميلي*


----------



## fredyyy (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*أبو الحارث 
تقول: "المسيح ... الذي مات لكي يعطينا الحياة" *

*وأنا أسألك: هل تعبد إلها وأنت تعتقد أنه مات في يوم من الأيام؟ 

كان لابد له أن يموت بإختياره على الصليب 

اش 53:12  
لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه وأحصي مع أثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين

 يو 10:18 
 ليس احد يأخذها مني بل اضعها انا من ذاتي.لي سلطان ان اضعها ولي سلطان ان آخذها ايضا.هذه الوصية قبلتها من ابي.

لهذا جاء ليقدم نفسه ذبيحه عن الخطاة ليغفر خطاياهم

ولأنه هو مصدر الحياة أقام نفسه من الأموات ... إذ هو صاحب القبر الفارغ

فهزم الموت واعطانا هذ النصرة لنحيا له ومعه وبه*


----------



## asula (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

سلام الرب يسوع ومحبته الابدية معكم جميعا
اخي العزيز
المحبة هي واحدة من الوصايا المهمة جداا 
يعني لازم تتعلم المحبة
حتى لو كان ابغض الناس الى قلبك​ 
تمسك بصورة الكلام الصحيح الذي سمعته مني في الإيمان والمحبة التي في المسيح يسوع. 
2تيموثاوس 1 : 13​ 
وأما أنت فاثبت على ما تعلمت وأيقنت عارفاً ممن تعلمت. 2تيموثاوس 3 : 14​ 

لانه ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فاي اجر لكم.اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون ذلك.
متى :46:5​ 

واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم 
مت 44:5 ​ 
حاول تسلم امر المحبة ليسوع وهو حيساعدك ان تحب الكل 
وحاول ان تساعد اهلك ان يعرفو الرب يسوع 
انت هو الطريق لهم للخلاص
اطلب من الرب يسوع العون وهو حيساعدك​ 
توكل على الرب من كل قلبك وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد

الرب ينور طريقك
ويساعدك بكل خطواتك
ويريح قلبك
ويجمعك باسرتك لتكونو كلكم مؤمنين بيسوع مخلصي
ويملئ قلبك محبة كبيرة وابدية
بمحبة الرب يسوع
امين​


----------



## أبو الحارث (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



مرحبا بالجميع،،

أود أن ألفت اتباه القراء إلى نقطة مهمة قد نغفل عنها في خضم هذا الحوار، وهي:

إن دين محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- الذي تسخرون منه وتنتقصونه وتتهمونه بأنه يتنافى مع مكارم الأخلاق قد دعانا أولا إلى تقديس الذات الإلهية وتمجيدها وتعظيمها، ونفي كل النقائص وكل ما لا يليق بها عنها. فالله كامل في كل صفاته، كامل في حياته، في عظمته، في قدرته. فهل أعطت المسيحية لله تعظيما كما أعطاه ديننا (هذا بالنسبة لمكارم الأخلاق مع الله).

أما مع أنبياء الله، فلم يعلمنا نبينا -نبي الرحمة- أن أنبياء الله يشربون الخمر ثم يزنون!! أليس الأولى أن تكون الأخلاق والقيم مع الله ومع أنبيائه اللذين هم صفوته من خلقه وخيرة البشر!!

السؤال قائم: *أي دين يحترم الله ويحترم أنبياء الله أكثر؟ الإسلام أم المسيحية؟*


----------



## man4truth (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*هذا الانسان أضل الكثيريين
و لكننا لانعرف أن نكرة 
لأن الهنا اله محبة​*


----------



## أبو الحارث (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



جاوب عن السؤال، أنا ما سألتك عن الضلال والهداية، أنا ضال في نظرك وانت *ضال *في نظري.. جاوب:

*أي دين يحترم الله ويحترم أنبياء الله أكثر؟ الإسلام أم المسيحية؟*


----------



## fredyyy (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*أبو الحارث
أي دين يحترم الله ويحترم أنبياء الله أكثر؟ الإسلام أم المسيحية؟*

*المسيحية لا توضع في مقارنة ولا مفارقة ولا حتى الأفضلية عن  أي شئ آخر

لأن :

المسيحية روح وحياة 

المسيحية تعطي ولا تطالب

المسيحية تغيّر الشرير الى قديس

المسيحية تُظهر الله المحب وليس القهار

المسيحية تُعلمنا أفكار الله الصالحة من نحونا

المسيحية تطهر أفكارنا من كل دنس العالم الحاضر

المسيحية تضمن الحياة الابدية السعـيدة مع المسـيح 

وليس لأى مبادئ مكاناً بجوارها فهي تقف وحدها متفِّرد عن كل ما عداها

ولك أن تستشف الإجابة مما سبق *


----------



## peace_86 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



> *أخوتي الأحباء هو الموضوع باين من العنوان !
> كراهية محمد هل تدخل جهنم ؟ هل هي خطأ ؟
> المسيح قال ( أحبوا أعدائكم ، باركوا لاعنيكم ، صلوا للمسيئين لكم )
> و أنا أصلي يوميا ً لأن يرعاني الله و ينور قلبي و أن يبقى يسوع متربعا ً على قلبي !
> ...




*سلام يسوع معك حبيبي..
صدقني..
بحس إني أنا إللي أتكلم..
أنت تحدثت عن جميع المتنصرين..
سابقاً.. أحببنا محمد..
لكن اليوم وبعد أن عرفنا أن محمد ليس سوى كذاب ودجال..
لا ندري ماذا نفعل؟ أنتخذ "الله محبة" شعاراً لنا ؟
أم ننتقم من الماضي الأسود؟
صراحة أنا مثلك.. أتصرف مثلك تماماً ..
أحب جميع البشر.. عدا ذاك الشخص إللي أقول عنه دائماً في صلاتي : يارب أحرق قبره.. يارب أرنا جثته مشوياً ..
أعرف شعورك... تريد ان تراه حياً لتقتله بيدك.. تماماً كما أريد أنا..
كره عميق..  لايمكن أن أوصفه لكم يا أحبائي...
سيندهش المسيحيين من ردودنا يا عزيزي جلنجر..
لأنهم لم يشعروا بألم الخدعة التي عشناها نحن..
قد أحب جميع المسلمين بلا استثناء.. لكن لا استطيع أن أحب محمداً !!!!
خدعني... ولا يمكن أن اغفر له.. أبداً.. أبداً ..
وشكراً..
أخوكمـ..*


----------



## هند99 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

لماذا لم يبعث اي نبي بعد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لان الله سبحانه وتعالى اراد بان يختم بهذا الدين وهو الاسلام وان يؤمن به الجميع فلن يقبل الله غير الاسلام


----------



## fredyyy (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*هند99*

*هل يمنعني الله من الزنا في الدنيا ... ويسمح لي به في  محضرة مع 40 حورية

مش عيب الكلام ده  راجع نفسك قبل أن تتكلم *


----------



## هند99 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

ا نا متاكدة مئة في المئة ماقلته ومش انت الي حتوريني الكلام الي حا اقوله يامستر Fredyyy                فالله سيجازي كل من امن به   وعمل الصالحات بفسيح جناته فيها كل ما يشتهيه المرء من خيرات النعيم وما لايخطر على البال فحياة الاخرة هي حياة ابدية وليس كحياة الدنيا  التي يختبرنا فيه الله سبحانه وتعالى فاحنا ما تخلقناش علشان ناكل  ونشرب ونام زي الحيوان


----------



## fredyyy (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*هند99 
ا نا متاكدة مئة في المئة ماقلته ومش انت الي حتوريني الكلام الي حا اقوله يامستر Fredyyy *

*ليس بالصدفة أن نتلاقى في هذا المنتدي 

وليس عبثاً ما تطرقنا الية ... فالله يريدك أن تعرفي شيئاً جديداً

حتي ولو كنتِ لا تحبين الكلام فيه (طهارة القلب)

فالانسان  بعيداً عن الله قلبه غير طاهر وبالتالى (لا يستطيع فعل الصالحات)

ولأن الجنة إختفت بعد الطوفان فلا وجود لها ولن توجد فيما بعد 

لأن الانسان فشل في الإستمرار في الوجود في الجنة وإذا رجع إليها سيفشل

إذا زمن الجنة ولَّى وعبر ... وبقي ما هو أعظم ...  الفردوس وبيت الآب
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

فالله سيجازي كل من امن به وعمل الصالحات بفسيح جناته فيها كل ما يشتهيه المرء من خيرات النعيم وما لايخطر على البال 

هذة العبارة غير دقيقة لأن :

الانسان لا يستطيع أن يفعل الصالحات لأنه ميت (بالانفصال عن الله الحي)

لاوجود للجنة مستقبلاً لأن زمنها عبر 

في الآخرة لا وجود أيضاً لشهوة المرء

(لأن المؤمنون الحقيقيون سيكونون كملائكة الله)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

فحياة الاخرة هي حياة ابدية وليس كحياة الدنيا التي يختبرنا فيه الله سبحانه وتعالى فاحنا ما تخلقناش علشان ناكل ونشرب ونام زي الحيوان 

كلام جميل وصح 100%

ولكن 

من الذي يُحينا ؟

من الذي يغفر خطايانا ؟

من الذي يطهر فكر الانسان ؟

وعلى أي أساس ... ننال الحياة ... وتُغفر خطايانا ... وتُطهر أفكارنا ؟؟؟*


----------



## هند99 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

اعطيني دليل قاطع على ان الجنة غير موجودة


----------



## alaalolo (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

عفوا الاخ بيس 86 ربنا بتاعك ضحك عليك بتصليله وتقوله أحرق قبره  وأرنا جثته مشوية ولغاية دلقوتي ألهك معملشي حاجة هو لسه بيحضر سر الخلطة يا 86 أتقي الاهك يسوع وخليه نايم في حاله وبعدين يوم القيامة هنشوف من اللي هيتشوي ويتقلب علي الجانبين سلام ونعمة


----------



## هند99 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

لا افهم سبب حقدكم على رسولنا الكر يم كل الاسباب التي ذكرتموها هي اكاذيب لا اساس لها من الصحة  فانتم تكرهونه لانه جاء بدين الحق سنرى من سيشوى يوم القيامة يوم لا ينفع فيه الندم اشكر الاخ alaalolo الرد لاني على والله ماخدتش بالي من بيس86


----------



## ورد814 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

مساء الخير يا جماعة 
اولا :  عيب علينا في القرن الواحد والعشرين انو احنا نتكلم بالمواضيع اللي
من الاف القرون العالم بيستعمرنا من خلالها 
ثانيا : انتو اصغر بكتييييييير من انكو تقيموا يسوع او محمد 
فحتى لو فرضنا  انو  اتنينهم مش انبياء على حد زعمكو  وان اتنينهم  هيودونا في داهية  فدول ياجماعة عباقرة بيستحقوا الاحترام لان كل كلمة قالوها من الاف السنين احنا متمسكين بيها لحد دي الوقت 
يعني !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
مسيطرين على عقولنا بشكل كامل 
رجاء ياشباب اتركو الرجالة بحالهم  وخلينا نفكر شوية """"""""" بعقل"""""""""""""""""
:ranting:
:a82:


----------



## هند99 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

نحن لانقيم احدا  فكلهم رسل من عند الله لكن اخواننا المسيحيين هم من يشتم  رسولنا الكريم ولا يمكننا ان ندع الامر يمر مرور الكرام


----------



## هند99 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

اه نسيت ان اقول شيئا بنظرك اخ ورد 814  اذا كان هذا الموضوع لايستحق النقاش  فاي موضوع اذن يستحق النقاش


----------



## fredyyy (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*هند 99*
*اعطيني دليل قاطع على ان الجنة غير موجودة* 

*هذا هو كلام الله*

[q-bible]
*لو 17:27 *
*كانوا يأكلون ويشربون ويزوجون ويتزوجون الى اليوم الذي فيه دخل نوح الفلك وجاء الطوفان واهلك الجميع.*

*تكوين 7*
*19 وتعاظمت المياه كثيرا جدا على الارض.فتغطت جميع الجبال الشامخة التي تحت كل السماء.*
*23 فمحا الله كل قائم كان على وجه الارض.الناس والبهائم والدبّابات وطيور السماء.فانمحت من الارض.وتبقّى نوح والذين معه في الفلك فقط.*
[/q-bible]
*هل تظني أن الجنة موجودة بعد كل هذا الدمار*


----------



## fredyyy (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*هند99*
*سنرى من سيشوى يوم القيامة يوم لا ينفع فيه الندم* 

*لا تدعي الكلمات تُثير أعصابك ... بل ناقشي بموضوعية*

*نحن نضمن نوال الحياة الأبدية ... وعدم الدخول الى جهنم *

*هل أنتي كذلك ؟ !!*

*[Q-BIBLE] 
يو 10:28 
وانا اعطيها حياة ابدية ولن تهلك الى الابد ولا يخطفها احد من يدي.
[/Q-BIBLE]*

*بل سندين ملائكة*

*1[Q-BIBLE] 
كو 6:3
 ألستم تعلمون اننا سندين ملائكة[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] فبالأولى امور هذه الحياة.**
[/Q-BIBLE]*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][/FONT]


----------



## هند99 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

سنرى ياfredyyy  يوم القيامة عندما يحاسب الانسان امام ربه  عن كل الاعمال سواء كانت حسنة اوسيئة فالله  هو الذي سيحكم بين عباده  اما الجنة خالدا فيها اوجهنم لايخرج منها ابدا وبئس المصير


----------



## fredyyy (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*هند99*
*ليس لكِ مكان إلا النار المُعدة لإبليس وجنودة*

*لأنك ميّتة بالذنوب والخطايا ومنفصلة عن المسيح مصدر الحياة*

*لقد سمعتي عن المسيح كالطريق الوحيد لنوال الحياة الأبدية*

*وبدون المسيح لا رجاء لكِ للنجاه*

*[Q-BIBLE] 
يو 14:6 
قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي.
[/Q-BIBLE]*


----------



## dede2000 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

انا بشكرك بجد يا فريدى على ردك اللى فى مكانة والمحترم ويااااارب تكون سبب بركة لكل اللى متابعين الموضوع دة بس اكيد اللى بيسالوا ليفهموا مش بيسالوا وبس
وربنا يعوض تعبك
سلام ونعمة


----------



## هند99 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

ضحكتوني اي ذنوب واي خطايا  الانني اعبد الها واحدا   وكتابي هو القران الكريم  المنزل من عند الله  على رسولنا الكريم  باسلوب يعجز اي احد ان ياتي بمثله   فانا متاكدة  ومتيقنة بان النار ستكون من نصيبك يا مستر fredyyy و dede2000 وامثالكم فاحذرو من الموت يوم لا ينفع فيه التوبة


----------



## قلم حر (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



أبو الحارث قال:


> نعم، بارك الله فيك أخت هند،،
> انتم تعبدون ثلاثة آلهة في الواقع (يعني أنتم مشركين) بعبارة أخرى. فمن الأحق بجهنم؟ من وحد الله وآمن بجميع رسله أمّن أشرك معه غيره وكفر بخاتم أنبيائه؟


لا تفرض علينا جهلك .
ما قال كلامك اٍلا جاهل أو مغرض و مدلس .
و أظنك تجهل فقط .


----------



## peace_86 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*alaalolo
طبعاً إلهي يسوع لن يستيجب صلواتي تلك..
لأن يسوع قال لي : أحب أعداؤك..
وأنا اقوم بعكس ذلك..
هل عرفت الآن ما الفرق بين إلهنا وإلهك؟؟؟؟؟؟

وشكراً..*
أخوكـ..


----------



## peace_86 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

ياريت لو كانت اعصابي باردة وهادئة مثل الأخ العزيز فريدي..


----------



## قلم حر (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



أبو الحارث قال:


> *يا قلم يا حر،،*
> 
> أنتم تعبدون *(الآب)* وتعبدون*(الابن)* وتعبدون*(الروح القدس)* صح!
> 
> ...


أتهرب من تفاسيرنا .......فلما نعتمد تفاسيركم المعتمده في حوارنا معكم ؟؟؟
الحوار العقلاني له تفاسير ملزمه للطرفين .... أما حوار المعانده و الجهل .... فلا يفيد أحد .
و اٍجتزاء النصوص مرفوض .
و الهروب من النصوص الكامله ....مرفوض .
اٍن لم تكن تفهم الثالوث الأقدس    .... فلتسأل و تستفسر ... و ليس هنا بل في الأقسام المخصصه للحوار بالمسيحيه و هي :
الرد على الشبهات .
الأسئله و الأجوبه .
أظن أن الحوار الذي يرتقي بالمحاورين و القراء يجب أن يكون منظكما و في مكانه المخصص .
طلب خاص : لو كنت مسجل في منتديات كوره ( باسم : ابو الحارث ) يا ريت تراسلني للضروره .
موفق .


----------



## fredyyy (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*هند99*
*ضحكتوني اي ذنوب واي خطايا* 

*طالما كلامي قد أضحكك فإني أسُر بذلك لأنني قد أسعتك ولو للحظة*

*لكن الفكرة الأساسية للشيطان أن يُقنعك بأنكِ ليس لكِ ذنوب ولا خطايا*

*لانكِ في هذة الحالة لن تبحثي عن ... مخلص أو فادي (أي تبتعدي عن المسيح)*

*وفي اليوم الذي تبتعدي فيه عن المسيح فأنتِ في قبضة إبليس*

*قد تقولي أنا حرة نفسي ... ولكن ها إبليس قد لفَّ حولكي رباط من ذهب يلمع*

*لكنه في النهاية ومن الداخل قيد حديدي يُبقيكِ معه حتي نهايته المؤلمة*

*لايوجد إنسان بلا خطية ... انظري ماذا يقول الكتاب *

*رو 3:23 *
*اذ الجميع اخطأوا واعوزهم مجد الله.*

*ولأنهم أخطأوا في حق الله فالمسيح لة الصلاحية الكاملة ليُصالحهم مع الله*

*اف 2:9 *
*ليس من اعمال كي لا يفتخر احد*

*فالدين الذي يحمله الانسان ... أعظم من أن يسدد بأعمال الانسان الميتة*

*لكن يسدد بعمل المسيح الكامل علي الصليب*

*هل تنتظري من ميت لا حِراك له أن يقدم لكِ ورده ... لا لا .... بل رائحة موت عَفِنه !!*

*مذا يقول الكتاب :*

*2كو 2:15 *
*لاننا رائحة المسيح الذكية للّه في الذين يخلصون وفي الذين يهلكون.*


----------



## fredyyy (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*أبو الحارث  
أنتم تعبدون (الآب) وتعبدون(الابن) وتعبدون(الروح القدس) *

*مرة أخرى يا أبو الحارث

الله الواحد ... هو ثلاث أقانيم متميزة ولكن غير منفصلة 

ومتحدة إتحاداً كاملاً دون أدنى إمتزاج

فالذي يقول أن الله في المسيحية ثلاثة آلهه هو كاذب

لا تقاوم الحق بل إخضع لله (أعلم أن الخضوع صعب للطبيعة البشرية)*


----------



## هند99 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

لا افهم سبب حذفكم   لردودي  مع اني لم اشتم  اي احد    بل جاوبت بكل موضوعية وذللك استنادا بكل الحقائق اين ردود اخواني المسلمين  كلها حذفت  بقي القليل منها   اتهابون المسلمون الى هذا الحد   واكرر فانا  لم اخرج عن اي موضوع   اين هي  حرية التعبير في هذا المنتدى   ام تسمحون بها فقط لانفسكم  اما المسلمين فلا يحق لهم ذللك


----------



## هند99 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

لا استطيع ان اعبد المسيح  لو كان ربا لانقذ نفسه من التصليب  فهو رسول  مثل الرسل الاخرين  عليهم السلام جميعا


----------



## challenger (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*سأقول لكم شعوري و أنا مسلم !

أحببت محمد حبا ً جما ً و دفعني ذلك للنهل من سيرته و أحاديثة ما يروي ظمئي و يشبع محبتي له !

كنت أرى فيه الأل و الأخ و الصديق و الرفيق في الآخرة !

كنت أتمنى الحج لبيت الله و الوقوف عند قبره ايام لو سمح لي بالأيام !

و الشيء الذي لم يفهمه المسلمون أن محمد الذي يحبونه كمحبتي التي ذكرت أو أكثر أو اقل !!
الشيء الذي لا يفهموه أن محمد لا يحبهم . فلقد هزتني تلك الآية ( (النبي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم) )



لماذا هو أولى من أنفسهم ؟

الجواب :
فلقد جاء راجع تفسير القرطبي لسورة الأحزاب :
وَأَمَّا مَا أُحِلَّ لَهُ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَجُمْلَته سِتَّة عَشَرَ :
 الْأَوَّل : صَفِيّ الْمَغْنَم .
 الثَّانِي : الِاسْتِبْدَاد بِخُمُسِ الْخُمُس أَوْ الْخُمُس .
 الثَّالِث : الْوِصَال . الرَّابِع : الزِّيَادَة عَلَى أَرْبَع نِسْوَة .
 الْخَامِس : النِّكَاح بِلَفْظِ الْهِبَة .
 السَّادِس : النِّكَاح بِغَيْرِ وَلِيّ . 
السَّابِع : النِّكَاح بِغَيْرِ صَدَاق .
 الثَّامِن : نِكَاحه فِي حَالَة الْإِحْرَام .
 التَّاسِع : سُقُوط الْقَسْم بَيْن الْأَزْوَاج عَنْهُ , وَسَيَأْتِي . 
الْعَاشِر : إِذَا وَقَعَ بَصَره عَلَى اِمْرَأَة وَجَبَ عَلَى زَوْجهَا طَلَاقهَا , وَحَلَّ لَهُ نِكَاحهَا . قَالَ اِبْن الْعَرَبِيّ : هَكَذَا قَالَ إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ , وَقَدْ مَضَى مَا لِلْعُلَمَاءِ فِي قِصَّة زَيْد مِنْ هَذَا الْمَعْنَى .
 الْحَادِيَ عَشَرَ : أَنَّهُ أَعْتَقَ صَفِيَّة وَجَعَلَ عِتْقهَا صَدَاقهَا . 
الثَّانِي عَشَرَ : دُخُول مَكَّة بِغَيْرِ إِحْرَام , وَفِي حَقّنَا فِيهِ اِخْتِلَاف . 
الثَّالِث عَشَر : الْقِتَال بِمَكَّة . 
الرَّابِع عَشَر : أَنَّهُ لَا يُورَث . وَإِنَّمَا ذُكِرَ هَذَا فِي قِسْم التَّحْلِيل لِأَنَّ الرَّجُل إِذَا قَارَبَ الْمَوْت بِالْمَرَضِ زَالَ عَنْهُ أَكْثَرُ مِلْكه , وَلَمْ يَبْقَ لَهُ إِلَّا الثُّلُث خَالِصًا , وَبَقِيَ مِلْك رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى مَا تَقَرَّرَ بَيَانه فِي آيَة الْمَوَارِيث , وَسُورَة " مَرْيَم " بَيَانه أَيْضًا .
 الْخَامِسَة عَشَر : بَقَاء زَوْجِيَّته مِنْ بَعْد الْمَوْت .
 السَّادِس عَشَر : إِذَا طَلَّقَ اِمْرَأَة تَبْقَى حُرْمَته عَلَيْهَا فَلَا تُنْكَح . وَهَذِهِ الْأَقْسَام الثَّلَاثَة تَقَدَّمَ مُعْظَمُهَا مُفَصَّلًا فِي مَوَاضِعهَا . وَسَيَأْتِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّه تَعَالَى . وَأُبِيحَ لَهُ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام أَخْذ الطَّعَام وَالشَّرَاب مِنْ الْجَائِع وَالْعَطْشَان , وَإِنْ كَانَ مَنْ هُوَ مَعَهُ يَخَاف عَلَى نَفْسه الْهَلَاك , لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " النَّبِيّ أَوْلَى بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْ أَنْفُسهمْ " [ الْأَحْزَاب : 6 ] . وَعَلَى كُلّ أَحَد مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ أَنْ يَقِي النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِنَفْسِهِ . وَأُبِيحَ لَهُ أَنْ يَحْمِيَ لِنَفْسِهِ . وَأَكْرَمَهُ اللَّه بِتَحْلِيلِ الْغَنَائِم . وَجُعِلَتْ الْأَرْض لَهُ وَلِأُمَّتِهِ مَسْجِدًا وَطَهُورًا . وَكَانَ مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاء مَنْ لَا تَصِحّ صَلَاتهمْ إِلَّا فِي الْمَسَاجِد . وَنُصِرَ بِالرُّعْبِ , فَكَانَ يَخَافهُ الْعَدُوّ مِنْ مَسِيرَة شَهْر . وَبُعِثَ إِلَى كَافَّة الْخَلْق , وَقَدْ كَانَ مَنْ قَبْله مِنْ الْأَنْبِيَاء يُبْعَث الْوَاحِد إِلَى بَعْض النَّاس دُون بَعْض .

كيف تحبون من لا يحبكم ؟
من قال عن نفسه أنه أولى منكم !
أولى منكم بزوجاتكم !!
أولى منكم بالطعام و الشراب حتى لو مات المسلم !!
أولى منكم بالمغانم و السلب الذي قد تموتون من أجله ليصطفيه هو ( خمسه ) !!

كيف تحبون من لا يحبكم ؟ *


----------



## أبو الحارث (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



لا يا fredyyy انتم تعبدون ثلاثة.. وتفاسيركم شاهد عليكم ونصوصكم المقدسة كذلك.. كيف لا وواحد منهم مولود والآخر منبثق! كيف يكون إلها واحدا يلد وينبثق ثم يكونون واحدا فقط كيف؟


----------



## fredyyy (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*أبو الحارث لا يا fredyyy انتم تعبدون ثلاثة.. وتفاسيركم شاهد عليكم ونصوصكم المقدسة كذلك.. كيف لا وواحد منهم مولود والآخر منبثق! كيف يكون إلها واحدا يلد وينبثق ثم يكونون واحدا فقط كيف؟*

*الأشرار هم الذين يقولون هذا 

فإذا كنت تريد أن تبقى شرير  إحتفظ بفكرك ولا تُفرط فيه لألا تنجو من العذاب 

مبروك عليك النار  ... بس روح لوحدك​
الثالوث يُقبل بالإيمان ... ولا يخضع للمنطق البشري*


----------



## peace_86 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

عزيزي جلنجر..
مررت بنفس الأفكار تماماً .. ومع الأسف..
وشكراً


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*



ekram قال:


> اولا وقبل كل شيء احب اقولك ان اللي  بتتكلمي عنو ده محمد  عليه الصلاة والسلام اغلى من نور عنينا ..ومش من حقك تتكلمي عنو بالطريقة دي مراعاة لشعور الاخرين..عيبب كده يعني احنا مش ينفع نتكلم عن المسيح بالطريقة دي لان ديننا مش يسمح بكده  ولان احنا  اساسا بنحبو لانو نبي من انبياء الله سبحانه وتعالى..
> 
> بليييز اتعلمي شوية تتكلمي باحترام ودي مش طريقة للمناقشة على فكرة
> 
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل​




اكرم انا ماسبيت محمد حتى أأذي مشاعرك لهاي الدرجة 

بعدين اذا هوة الرجال مش منيح بل مرة شو بدي قول يعني ؟ بعملو ملاك عشان المسلمين ما يزعلو ولا شو ؟


----------



## larra (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

كم احبك يا رسول الله واحب من يحبك وابغض من يبغضك

لا يعنينا شيء اذا كرهت الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يكفيه حب المليارات من اصلح الناس واتقاهم

وهل يحب ابليس محمد ؟؟ وهل يحب ابليس الملائكة ؟؟؟ وهل يحب ابليس المؤمنين ؟؟

مثلك هنا مثل ابليس لا فرق

لا تعطي لنفسك اهمية وتخبرنا انك تكره سيد الخلق فليس لك وزن لا في الدنيا ولا في الاخرة

كفاك ما في قلبك , دعه بالذي يملئه فلا يضر السحاب نبح ................. اكملها بالكلام الصحيح .

كم احبك يا محمد وكم احبك يا عيسى وكم احبك يا موسى

اللهم اني اشهدك اني احب نبيك ورسولك وحبيبك محمد وجميع الرسل


----------



## fredyyy (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*GZLE*
*الله يهديكم ..*

*الى ما يهدينا ؟؟*

*المسيح قال :*

*يو 14:6 *
*قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي.*

*فهل يوجد طريق وحق وحياة غير المسيح*

*المسيح حي وكل ما عداه أموات*

*فإتبع الحي ودع الموتى في قبورهم*


----------



## fredyyy (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*GZLE*

*1 - في مشاركتي سؤال هل أجبت علي؟*

*2 - المسيح الآن حي .... (صح أم خطأ) ؟*


----------



## fredyyy (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*GZLE*
*... ان المسيح قد مات ورفع حيا الى المجد ...*


*الله ينور عليك*

*إذاً المسيح مات ............... (ليغفر الخطايا)*

*وهو في المجد ................. (لقد قام من الموت)*

*فالمسيح هو صاحب القبر الفارغ (ليس للموت عليه سلطان)*

*لأنه أقوى من الموت ولذا يقول الكتاب المقدس :*

*عب 2:14 *
*فاذ قد تشارك الاولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس*

*المسيح مُعطي الحياة ... قام من الموت ساحقاً الشيطان في الصليب ... وأعطانا نحن المؤمنين حياة بإسمه*

*يو 20:31 *
*واما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا ان يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم اذا آمنتم حياة باسمه*

*هل تريد حياة ؟*


----------



## fredyyy (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*GZLE*

*لماذا لم ترد على مشاركة FREDYYY رقم 80*


----------



## fredyyy (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*GZLE*

*كلامك عن المسيح يعطيني إنطباع أن معرفتك عن المسيح قليلة جداً

فإذا أردت أن تعرف المسيح كما ينبغي ... ينبغي أن تقرأ الكتاب المقدس جيداً

إسأل المؤمنين المسيحيين الذين عرفوه ... فتعرفه المعرفة الحقيقية*


----------



## fredyyy (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

*GZLE*

*عندما أريد أن أعرف ... المسيح ... ففي المسيحية ألقاه ... وفي المسيحيين أراه ... وفي الإنجيل أتعلمه*

*ألا يوجد توافق بين الكلمات التي تحتها خط !!*

*في المنتدى المسيحي نعرف المسيح ونعرف كيف نكون مسيحيين حقيقيين*

*وليس لنا إلا كتاب الله الوحيد ... أنفاس الله ذاتة ... الكتاب المقدس *

*كلمات الإنجيل التي ُتغيِّر ولا تتغير *

*محفوظه بأيدي الله ومعصومه عصمة الله من الخطأ*


----------



## elmowal (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

لا اله الا الله.........  نحن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله
بدون اى فصاحه او حجج


----------



## الهمس الطائر (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا ارجو من اعضائنا الكرام عدم الاساءة الى اى نبى لان هذا حوار عام فاحرصو على كلامك على جميع الانبيا 
ثانيا مازا فعل لكم سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام لتكروه هل اساء اليكم 
فلمازا تكرنوه وقال الله عز وجل فى القران الكيم (لكم دينكم ولى دين ) صدق الله العظيم


----------



## shahed_2006 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

الاخى العريزا لسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركات


----------



## merna44 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

ليس لي يا ربي يسوع الا اسبح  اسمك قدوس الى الابد  اامين الرب معي فلا يعوزني شيئ


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كراهية محمد تدخل جهنم !!!*

بسم الاب اى ابو كل احد  اللة الكائن قبل كل  ا لاكوان الازلى الذى لااللة الاهو والابن روحة المتجسدة فى  بطن العزاء مريم اللة الحى المتجسد للعالمين فى شخص يسوع المسيح والروح القدس الذى نزل على التلاميذ للبشارة بانجيلة لكل المسكونة بكل الغات والجنسيات الاللة الواحد امين  +++علمنا رب المجد ان لانكرة ولايكون داخلنا كرة لاان المسيحى هيكل للة وروح اللة ساكن فية ولا يمكن ان تجتمع صفة الكرة مع وجود اللة ولاكن ان قلنا مجازا  اننا نكرة  فنحن نكرة الخطية المتجسدة فى شخص محمد اى الافعال الشيطانية التى تكلم عنها  علمائكم فى كتب الحديس والسنة والجنس الصارخ فى كل دورة من الحياة الاسلامية +++اغفرو لى اطالتى  وصلو من اجلى+++


----------

